# Spring is sprung - even in Poland



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have just spent a very relaxing half-hour on our W-facing 1st floot terrace with a glass of wine, on a warm evening with 100% blue sky and sun.

A great relief after what has been a slightly longer winter here.

Cheers to those enjoying similar...

......and comisserations to those not, but it might be your turn soon

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We spent a very pleasant day driving down to Küstrin through Germany crossed into Poland up through Chojna and home, wall to wall sun all day, but the temp only reached 13°,c.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately

I enjoy a glass of wine, or two or thtree 

Regardless of blue skies 

A blazing fire does it 

I relax at the end of the day

And my day ends earlier than many

My joints settle, well maybe the wine settles them

I make the meal earlier

And Albert finishes it off 

It’s all ready Bolonaise sauce, garlic bread, salad prepared 

He will cook the linguini Put the home made garlic bread into the oven 

It’s team work 

It should be after 52 years 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, too, here in Norfolk were able to sit outside as it was so warm. We did not, however, as too busy!


So uplifting to see the sun  Beware though that my brother, who lives in Minnesota, has reported unseasonably cold weather returning, followed by another snow fall! We often get a milder version of their weather


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As soon as we get a fine day, sun or not my wife spends it all in the garden knackering herself. I tend to look busy cos if I poured myself a drink and sat relaxing watching my wife working I would get some stick.
Minnesota is evil for many reasons Pat.

Ray.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

patp said:


> We, too, here in Norfolk were able to sit outside as it was so warm. We did not, however, as too busy!
> 
> So uplifting to see the sun  Beware though that my brother, who lives in Minnesota, has reported unseasonably cold weather returning, followed by another snow fall! We often get a milder version of their weather


How is east anglia so different? Our forecast said sun and fifteen degrees c. So I spent the morning cleaning the winter grime off the camper. Instead of sunshine I got cloud and a strong wind. Up the ladder doing the roof and using the hosepipe with what felt like a gale and most of the water spraying back at me was not fun. You can laugh now I wont hold a grudge! I was looking forward to a warm sunny day. I hate weather forecasts.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a beautiful sunny day on Thursday 

Yesterday and today rain and more rain 

Need some dry weather to sort out the gardens 

Shrubs/ trees seem a bit late this year leafing 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today I noticed the violets are out and also saw a yellow butterfly.
We're having some sunny days unfortunately the wind spoils it at the moment, I hate wind, it gives me ear ache if I don't wear something over my ears.

No more days out until at least Tuesday.
Our weather for today and next week :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Jan our outdoor daffodils , miniatures are lovely , the snowdrops were battered shortly after coming into bloom this year , by the Siberian wind , sleet and snow 

I miss the hyacinths. We tend to buy grown ones, rather than plant bulbs , but not so many about this year , I think they to are late 

Albert replants them-in the greenhouse and brings the bowls indoors to flower along with bowls of tete -a- tete miniature daffs 

The fish are more active, frogspawn in the small upper pond 

It’s getting there 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A lovely autumn day down here in KwaZulu-Natal. April is a beautiful month here. The intense heat, humidity and rain have mostly gone and the skies are blue, the weather a balmy 25-27 degrees. My ideal! My Cape Town dates have been confirmed, first week June and then I'll be back to unstore the van. Can't wait!!! I love the long summer evenings. Being just outside the tropics and far east in the time zone, the latest summer sunset here is about 7pm. 

UK spring has fond family memories for me. I think of rolling eggs on a green grassy slope on Easter Monday, the 'green' smell of daffodils, catkins and tadpoles.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was amazed the amount of time our snowdrops have been out Sandra, they started in January and have only just started going brown.


Oh yes, the daffodils are not out yet and here they are called Easter flowers, perhaps Whitsun flowers this year :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to make you feel even better, I'm here in Bragança, Portugal. I went up to the castle and a wander. I did feel it was getting quite chilly.

After stopping for a coffee I came out to find the hail belting down! And it continued for quite a while.


----------

